# Won't start up, blinking orange power button



## lost42 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hello, 

I have a Dell Dimension 9100 desktop running Windows XP media center.
After the computer has been sitting unused for a while, it will turn off (kinda). After it does this, the power button on the tower blinks orange. If you press the button, nothing happens BUT if you hold the button down for a few seconds the computer turns off all the way (no more blinking light). If I push the button again, the computer turns on but will not successfully start up. Bizarrely, I have to turn the computer off and on AGAIN for the computer to start up successfully. 

Yep, if I turn it off, on, off, and then on again it works just fine. My question: why in the world do I have to turn the computer on twice before it will work? How does that make any sense?

More importantly, what can I do to remedy this strange situation? Thanks a million for all of the expert advice you are about to give me


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

From Dell's trouble shooting guide:

#If the power light is blinking amber, the computer is receiving electrical power, but an internal power problem might exist.

* Ensure that the voltage selection switch is set to match the AC power at your location (if applicable).

# If the power light is steady amber, a device might be malfunctioning or incorrectly installed.

* Remove and then reinstall the memory modules.

* Remove and then reinstall any cards.

* Remove and then reinstall the graphics card, if applicable.

* Ensure that the processor power cable is securely connected to the system board.

# Eliminate interference. Some possible causes of interference are:

* Power, keyboard, and mouse extension cables

* Too many devices on a power strip

* Multiple power strips connected to the same electrical outlet


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Sounds like a failing PSU to me.


----------



## lost42 (Jul 10, 2008)

Does that mean I need a new PSU? How do you go about buying one of those...?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Open the case and see what's currently in there. Buy something locally or online that has the same power capacity or higher.

I'd guess the current power supply is around 350W-400W.


----------



## lost42 (Jul 10, 2008)

The computer has a 375w power supply from what I can tell. 

I can't find a 375w psu on newegg but I did find a 380w one...would this work with my machine?

380w psu


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you need to be up here

Newegg.com - CORSAIR CMPSU-550VX 550W ATX12V V2.2 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

lost42 said:


> The computer has a 375w power supply from what I can tell.
> 
> I can't find a 375w psu on newegg but I did find a 380w one...would this work with my machine?
> 
> 380w psu


Should work fine.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it is pcie 380w will not be fine


----------



## lost42 (Jul 10, 2008)

Dai, could you explain why I need a 550w PSU when the one that is in there now is only 375w? 

I'm just curious because the Corsair that you linked to is much more expensive than some of the lower wattage PSUs and I don't want to have to spend a whole lot if I don't have to.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

We suggest a minimum 550W good quality PSU for any PCI-E GPU.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## lost42 (Jul 10, 2008)

Thank you for the information.

One more question...

Will the model you recommended physically fit into my machine? Or is that not something I have to worry about?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Size is pretty standard with ATX power supplies. There are some models that are larger and smaller but those are not common.


----------



## lost42 (Jul 10, 2008)

Excellent, thanks a lot for all your help!!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I don't believe you can use a standard ATX PSU in that PC case.
The Dimension 9100's I'm finding are proprietary and a standard ATX PSU will not fit without modification to the case.


----------



## Ahza (Mar 8, 2011)

Most store bought pcs have an under wattage psu. I went to an electronic store I'll name nameless .. It's a pci-e CPU they were running a generic 250w psu. I almost fainted. Most genetics only run at 66/70% efficiency they cut cost by removing vital parts and use cheap thin wiring. I agree a 550w psu is at the minimum and you should have a name brand. Most generic (non-name brands) do not have a stable voltage flow which can significantly harm your psu. If there is anything you SHOULD spend an extra penny on it's the psu .. Which is sadly one of the most over looked components in a pc.


----------



## lost42 (Jul 10, 2008)

Tyree, that being the case, what PSU would you recommend for my machine? You don't think the Corsair that someone linked to earlier would work?


----------



## lost42 (Jul 10, 2008)

Sorry to bump this, I just want to be sure before I purchase...

Will this psu fit my machine?

If not, what do you recommend? I have a Dell Dimension 9100.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't see any reason why it wouldn't fit. If I recall correctly the 9100 uses a standard ATX power supply.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The 9100 is the same case as a XPS400 the 550vx will fit no problem.


----------



## lost42 (Jul 10, 2008)

Well, I hope you're right because Tyree said that I CAN'T use a standard ATX PSU in that case. Now, who do I believe more? :grin:



Tyree said:


> I don't believe you can use a standard ATX PSU in that PC case.
> The Dimension 9100's I'm finding are proprietary and a standard ATX PSU will not fit without modification to the case.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The older Dell models needed a slight mod to the case for the power plug on a standard ATX supply but from about 2004 forward the full size cases take a standard supply.


----------

